# Stihl MS 362 Modification



## BoykinHunter (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone performed any muffler modifications on this saw?  If so, please let me know...porting, drilling, screen removal, etc.  Any tips and/or pointers will be appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 21, 2011)

Check out www.arboristsite.com and look under the chainsaw sub forum. Tons of info and a couple fellow woody members that like chainsaws. I got a Big Bore 660 Stihl I am working on.


----------



## deadend (Mar 21, 2011)

Have done a bunch and a simple muffler port will yield gains but increase noise.  Always put a proper screen in the port you make.  Or, send it to Ken Dunn or another builder for a real rodded saw.


----------

